# Pouch & Band Jig



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

This is my version tying bands to pouch, not professional one as Smitty's.

You need 3 clamps and a cord, still I have enough room to tie the knot, can be lift the left clamp (keeping a book or two under it) for more room.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good and simple to make, best part is you can take it anywhere! My guess is the 3rd clamp holds the cord?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Looks good and simple to make, best part is you can take it anywhere! My guess is the 3rd clamp holds the cord?


Yes 3rd one holds the clamp.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

That's better than mine. I hold the pouch with my knees and the band with one hand then tie with the other.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> That's better than mine. I hold the pouch with my knees and the band with one hand then tie with the other.


Same here!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

need to make me one, nice job


----------

